# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Rama: Jo dialogut, Po protestave në gjithë vendin

## DYDRINAS

Rama ne Orikum: "Aty ku vidhet vota, vidhet dhe toka, lihet koka"

Denis Dedej

E Diele, 01 Nentor 2009



Kryetari i Partise Socialiste, Edi Rama, zhvilloi dje nje takim me banoret e perfshire ne konfliktin per token e ndare me ligjin 7501 ne Orikum, nga ku premtoi se do te ngrene nje grup specialistesh, per t'i dhene zgjidhje ketij problemi. Ne kete takim kryesocialisti ishte i shoqeruar nga deputetet e Qarkut te Vlores, Eltar Deda dhe Fatmir Toci. "Une do te angazhoj jo vetem deputetet qe kam me vete, Deden dhe Tocin, por edhe juristet me te mire qe kemi, deputete apo jo. Do te ngreme nje grup specialistesh qe do te bejne avokatine tuaj, deri ne zgjidhjen e ketij problemi", premtoi Rama. Me tej, ai shpjegoi se ne qofte se shteti i kapur peng nuk u pergjigjet, se bashku do te gjejne gjithe argumentet, qe t'i rreshtojne ne gjykate. Duke folur per ceshtjen e prones, kryesocialisti, njeheresh kryetari i bashkise se Tiranes, komentoi edhe konfrontimet e fundit midis policise bashkiake dhe policise se shtetit, duke i cilesuar si kercenime. Sipas tij, nepermjet kryesherbetorit te Familjes, Lulzim Basha, policia po keqperdoret vetem nga Sali Berisha. "U pa qarte kjo edhe ne Tirane. Duan te kercenojne nepermjet saj: O me ne, o s'keni prone. Ceshtja eshte qe kjo kerkon zgjidhje dhe une shfrytezoj kete takim per t'i thene Sali Berishes, eja ketu dhe fol me njerezit. Sic iu ke premtuar", drejtoi thirrjen lideri i partise me te madhe ne opozite. Ai tha se "aty ku vidhet vota, vidhet dhe toka, lihet koka". Sipas tij, nje pushtet qe vjedh voten, vjedh cdo gje tjeter. Kryesocialisti tha gjithashtu se aty ku vidhet vota vidhet dhe gjithcka tjeter qe vjen pas saj. "Sot jane prekur 56 familje, neser do te jene te tjere dhe ne teresi 600 familjet qe kane kete problem, do te preken. Qofte me pronen e re dhe te vjeter, eshte bere katrahure dhe me kthimin e Sali Berishes ne pushtet, kjo eshte shfrytezuar edhe me teper", deklaroi Rama. Sipas tij, Orikumi eshte vetem nje pjese e zullumit qe po behet ne gjithe vendin me pronat. Duke vijuar me tej, lideri socialisti akuzoi se ajo polici qe vjen aty me shkopinj gome, eshte policia e shtetit tone, eshte policia e shtetit e tyre te kthyer ne bande, qe i sherben drejtpersedrejti familjes se Sali Berishes. Kryesocialisti akuzoi Sali Berishen se kerkon te behet pronari me i madh i Shqiperise. Prej disa ditesh ne Orikum eshte zhvilluar nje perballje midis disa banoreve dhe policise per nje toke te dhene sipas ligjit 7501, ne te cilen po kryhen ndertime.

Banoret: Nese s'zgjidhet ceshtja, rikthehet viti '97

Banoret e Orikumit, te prekur nga konfrontimi i fundit me Policine e Shtetit, te cilet ishin ne takim me kryetarin e Partise Socialiste, Edi Rama, kane deklaruar se nese nuk jepet zgjidhje ceshtjes se tyre, ata do te rikthejne '97. Kjo pasi sipas tyre, Orikumi eshte i mbushur me arme. Pjesemarres ne takim bene prezent faktin se ishin keqtrajtuar dhe dhunuar, marre zvarre, ne nje kohe qe ata kishin mundur te shuanin konfliktin, per te mos kthyer rruget e Orikumit ne nje "Gerdec" te dyte. Ato kane ngritur gjithashtu problemet e prezences se forcave policore, mosdhenien e zgjidhjes ne lidhje me procedurat qe rregullohen me ligjin 7501. Pas diskutimeve edhe me zotin Rama, i cili deklaroi se do te merrte edhe nisme ligjore per zgjidhjen e ceshtjes, ne salle u krijua konfuzion, pasi nje nga banoret prezent i drejtoi nga salla nje pyetje kreut te socialisteve, ku i kerkoi nese zgjidhja qe ai do t'ju jepte, do te ishte ligjore apo politike. Pas kesaj, banoret debatuan me njeri-tjetrin dhe kreu i opozites kerkoi largimin e medias nga salla, nepermjet njerezve te tij. Pak minuta pas debatit ne salle, takimi u mbyll. 

koha jone

----------


## prenceedi

ehhhhhhhh te mjeret shqiptar ....*s'kane c'ti bejne gomarit dhe shkojne e falen te samari*

----------


## Brari

orikumi kerkon te luaj rolin e lushnjes se 97 tes..
duket kjo qartre,.
elementi kapterroist hysnikapo-enverioist qe eshte me shumice ne orikumin.. ultra stalinist.. e sheh edvinin si ustain e ri si kopjen e komandantit te dikurshem..qe i priu ne betejat e lluftes kllasore kunder burgjezo-revizio-nisto-reaksionareve..
edvini i di mire keto.. ai me ekspertet enveroiste po i pergatit intensivisht falangat kanibale.. per kasaphanen qe duket qe po vjen..

dikur kanibalet envero.qoseisto zabitoiste perdoren "arsyen" e piramidave per revolucionin.. e 97 tes.. e tani te kutiave..

po ju a rikujtoj orikumasve.. pak 97 te..





..






mos i mushni varreza te reja me femijet tuaj..per hesap te hallateve te gjinush ruc dade lesko edvin paskalave..

----------


## prenceedi

> orikumi kerkon te luaj rolin e lushnjes se 97 tes..
> duket kjo qartre,.
> elementi kapterroist hysnikapo-enverioist qe eshte me shumice ne orikumin.. ultra stalinist.. e sheh edvinin si ustain e ri si kopjen e komandantit te dikurshem..qe i priu ne betejat e lluftes kllasore kunder burgjezo-revizio-nisto-reaksionareve..
> edvini i di mire keto.. ai me ekspertet enveroiste po i pergatit intensivisht falangat kanibale.. per kasaphanen qe duket qe po vjen..
> 
> dikur kanibalet envero.qoseisto zabitoiste perdoren "arsyen" e piramidave per revolucionin.. e 97 tes.. e tani te kutiave..
> 
> po ju a rikujtoj orikumasve.. pak 97 te..
> 
> ...


i nderuar brari........
do benit mire te mos i hidhni benzine zjarrit
nuk kam ndonje interes personal ne ato toka por te vij sellamllari e te behet zot ne shtepine time kete nuk e pranoj
qe te behet familja berisha zot e pjeses me te madhe te shqiperise .......as kete nuk e pranoj
ne vere isha me pushime ne shqiperi .....disa dite edhe ne Gjirin e Lalzit
ku i gjeti Argita 30 ha toke atje ???????????????
prandaj te jemi edhe pak objektive ne keto ceshtje......
dhe nese vazhdon keshtu familja Berisha normale qe do vij perseri '97 e ne mos me keq
I ka vajt thika ne palce popullit te varfer e nuk ka cte humbasi me

----------


## Besoja

Mirë atëhere se 97 u bë për lekët e popullit po tani të bëhet për lekët e Edvin Ramës?!
A mund të gënjehemi përsëri?!
Unë për vete nuk dua ta besoj.

----------


## martini1984

> i nderuar brari........
> do benit mire te mos i hidhni benzine zjarrit
> nuk kam ndonje interes personal ne ato toka por te vij sellamllari e te behet zot ne shtepine time kete nuk e pranoj
> qe te behet familja berisha zot e pjeses me te madhe te shqiperise .......as kete nuk e pranoj
> ne vere isha me pushime ne shqiperi .....disa dite edhe ne Gjirin e Lalzit
> ku i gjeti Argita 30 ha toke atje ???????????????
> prandaj te jemi edhe pak objektive ne keto ceshtje......
> dhe nese vazhdon keshtu familja Berisha normale qe do vij perseri '97 e ne mos me keq
> I ka vajt thika ne palce popullit te varfer e nuk ka cte humbasi me


Une per vete nje REVOLUCION qe te mos te thyet ne mes apo nisje.
Mjaft me KAFSHET ne pushtet.
BERISHA.KANCERI shqiptar,kush e mbron eshte simptoma.
phhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## leci

> orikumi kerkon te luaj rolin e lushnjes se 97 tes..
> duket kjo qartre,.
> elementi kapterroist hysnikapo-enverioist qe eshte me shumice ne orikumin.. ultra stalinist.. e sheh edvinin si ustain e ri si kopjen e komandantit te dikurshem..qe i priu ne betejat e lluftes kllasore kunder burgjezo-revizio-nisto-reaksionareve..
> edvini i di mire keto.. ai me ekspertet enveroiste po i pergatit intensivisht falangat kanibale.. per kasaphanen qe duket qe po vjen..
> 
> dikur kanibalet envero.qoseisto zabitoiste perdoren "arsyen" e piramidave per revolucionin.. e 97 tes.. e tani te kutiave..
> 
> po ju a rikujtoj orikumasve.. pak 97 te..
> 
> ...



O brar po nuk jan te gjithe si robt qe i marrin tokat e rrijne si mumje.Apo te vije nje fazlliq tjeter qe te bleje Durrsin,se Porto Romanon e bleu.

Ka ik koha kur i merrnin edhe dhembet prej floriri njerezve.Tani toka ka pronarin e vet dhe eshte gjeja me e drejte qe te protestosh kur te shkelin te drejtat.
Ti leme menjane bindjet politike se nje lufte tjeter do te plase me keto çeshtjet e pronave.
Apo ta bejme si ne Golem ku kane marre toka me hipotek te "rregullt" qinda fazlliqa shqiptare.

----------


## urani29

Ta ****** nane o Rama pse spo shkon me lan koken ne Cameri se atje naij kan vjedh token.
Qose je burr me lan koken dikun shko aty ku naij ka marr armiku e jo ne mes te Shqiperis.

----------


## Brari

prenced..

vajte ti ne gji te lalzit e aty pe se argita kishte 30 hektare toke.
keshtu thua ti.
a mund te na tregosh se si e kuptove ti qe x toke ishte e argites?

un o lec e prec.. mezi po pres qe te vij ajo dite qe cdo meter i truallit shqiptar te digitalizohet e gjithkush te mesoje se kush eshte pronar i cdo metri katror.
mirpo nuk e le ps-ja kte pune te mbaroje se ajo eshte pronarja e vertete e trojeve o lec e prec e ju e dini kte mire.

ne kapitalizem o prec e lec ka te drejte te behet pronar i nje cop toke kushdo qe paguan brenda rregullave te lojes.

nje orikums qe ka ca metra ne orikum mund tja shese nje kinezi apo nje tepeleno-ezi token e tije..ne se ligji sja ndalon..
pra ska me cudi tani pse selmani me llar prapa ka ble truall ne orikum.
sikurse ska cudi qe fino te ket ble truall ne tiran apo delijorgji ne nji fshat tropojan.

pra kryengritja ne orikum o lec e prec.. nuk ka te beje me troje.. por me nji fare loje.. qe  edvin ruc gjinushi po organizon qe sa me shpejt te trimfon.. me nje vampiro revolucion.. 

dhe ju at hall kini e jo hall se ju dogji barku per truall te orikumsave..

ju po vigjeloni nat e dite se..kur aman derman se na plasi xhani.. kur do plase ne tirane.. vlor elbasan .. qe te shohim gjak mor aman.. e ti varim ne litarë .. demokrat berish'n te pare..

ki eshte halli juaj o trima..

po plaseni plaseni po nuku do u veje ashtu kollaj kollaj..

mileti kuptojne ca gjera..


..

infinite..

nuk shet dydrinsi asgje te shenjte..
tos klosi ka shitur xhaxhan e tij sulon ne litar e u be ushtar i polpotizmes gjak e zjarr..

ti infinute.. fillove te na bec biografine e fratarve e te kloseve e te tjereve fise te mira te mallokastres..  e nuku the.. flmn moj pd qe sot permendim far e fis pa na dhen leje shoku ramiz..

nuk ti tregon babi tyjan keto muhabete se si fiset fshiheshin nga njeri jatri se mo u prishej biografia.. ne koh te enverizmit..

sot cdo kush mund te marre penden e te shkruaj per dike qe ka vlera.. pa pyetur komitetin e partise apo degen e brendeshme  apo komitetin qendror..

ne se je klose ti..ke guxuar te peshperisni emrin e "armikut" sulo Klos..joo..
ne se je fratare.. ke guxuar..jo ti se je kelishe po yt ate.. se na eshte nje inxh frater po eshte ne burg i ngrati..
etjetj me radhe..

eshte ky berisha pra qe doni ju ta hani te gjalle qe ju a dha lirine qe te mos kini frike te thoni se x e y  i kemi kusho..
apo te dilni jashte e te mos kini frike te ktheheni ne fier e vlore e tju thone familje traDHETORE..

JENI AQ LEGENA JUVE  anti berishet sa ska kandar tju a mase legenllikun..

Berisha eshte shum i madh oj luizat e zonave enveriste..
ju luizeria kanibale  smund ta kuptoni madheshtin e tije sepse nuk njihni asgje vec llumit ku jini rritur e formuar..

matan amerikes te shkoni ju do mbeteni carape najloni te qelbura..e kurre sdo behi njerez..

po te ishe ti normale oj luiz infinutja.. do kishe vajtur me vrap te yt ate e do i thonje..ua o ba lexova se nje KLOs paska qene me diplome.. gjeolog i mbaruar.. na paris na kish studiuar.. edhe erdh duke vrapuar.. male gerxhe duke kerkuar ..minerale per atdhene.. bashk me tjere qe ta ngrene.. e ta bejne zonje shqiprine.. sikur franc e gjermanine.. mirpo ua o ba c'lexova.. mu err syri e mbarova.. se te ngratin ne litare..
1 jav rresht e kishin len varë.. ne rubik ku kish punuar..baker e flori kerkuar..per kte popull te mjeruar..
ua o ba po cpaska qene ki regjim kaq qen bir qënë..

keshtu ben nje femer normale..me pak zemer or fekale..

e pra eshte ki berisha.. qe e solli kte liri qe te flasim per cdo njeri.. qe ne 50 vite plot.. e vran e kush nuk e qau dot..

skini turp..

ma vran thot leci nje djal komshi mu te kembet.. ne kavaje..
e tani  leh per vrasesit e kerkon ti shoh ne maje.. te pushtetit edhe shtetit..
yt jazek..



..
hapur po kerkoni 97 te.. e kini 12  vjet qe thoni..e beri berisha 97 ten..

behuni te pakten pis burreros aq sa ta thoni hapur..ne e bem ahere e ne do e bejme prape..

se srrijm dot pa gjakë.. 

vampira !

----------


## mia@

Mire e ke ti brari. Ne komunizem fshiheshim nga njeri-tjetri, ndersa tani e vrasim njeri-tjetrin hapur. Po ikni se na hapet barkun me komunizmin. Ketu ne forum ka a s'ka nje pakice qe e kane jetuar ate periudhe. Po flasim per tani dhe jo para 20 vjetesh. Pse kshu do justifikoheni tere jeten ju. ''Rrini urte se kemi qene me keq ne komunizm?''
Nuk i plasi shume rinise se si ke jetuar ti. Ata duan nje jete me te mire se c'po jetojne. Nuk do bejme krahasime me kohen e baballarve e gjysherve. ZOtttttttttttttt!

----------


## DYDRINAS

Prona ju takon atyre qe kane qene pronare te saj! 

Shqiperia duhet te heqe Ligjin Nr 7501 te Ramiz Alise se vitit 1991!

Toka t'ju kthehet pronareve te ligjshem!

----------


## prenceedi

> vajte ti ne gji te lalzit e aty pe se argita kishte 30 hektare toke.
> keshtu thua ti.
> a mund te na tregosh se si e kuptove ti qe x toke ishte e argites?
> 
> un o lec e prec.. mezi po pres qe te vij ajo dite qe cdo meter i truallit shqiptar te digitalizohet e gjithkush te mesoje se kush eshte pronar i cdo metri katror.
> mirpo nuk e le ps-ja kte pune te mbaroje se ajo eshte pronarja e vertete e trojeve o lec e prec e ju e dini kte mire.
> 
> ne kapitalizem o prec e lec ka te drejte te behet pronar i nje cop toke kushdo qe paguan brenda rregullave te lojes.
> 
> ...


qe ke ikur per lesh kjo duket se *fshati qe duket nuk do kallauz* ......keshtu i thone andej nga anet e mia
mbledhjet e partise beji atje ku je ........nuk eshte nevoja te na i besh ketu
sa per tokat e Argites ne Gjirin e Lalzit e di gjith shqiperia si ka mundesi qe nuk e dini ju te partise
deri tani ne forum ne te gjitha temat asnje nuk kish permendur '97 per Orikumin ishe ti i pari qe e permende...........mos valle eshte direktive e partise tende kjo........kerkoni te mbuloni gjurmet duke organizuar rremuje
*E them kete si per te djathtet edhe per te majtet*
Braro mos luani me zjarrin .............
A e di cdo te thote urrejtje popullore..........

----------


## juanito02

Nje gje eshte e qarte nga gjithe kjo.
Kjo murtaje demokrate, kjo hajduteri, harbuteri, ere dhi, fukarallek, fodullek arka bosh duhet me hir a me pahir duhet te zhduket nga faqja dheut.
Pse akoma me shefa tropojane do rrime  gjithandej te na komadojne ne cdo cep te shoqerise?
Te ikin se na cane ****** se asgje te mire spo bejne vec po vjedhin per vete.
Pushtetin me dhune e moren e me dhune do ta dorezojne se ska rruge tjeter.
Ky eshte fati jone si na vjen do e bejme.

----------


## Anesti_55

> Rama ne Orikum: "Aty ku vidhet vota, vidhet dhe toka, lihet koka"
> 
> Denis Dedej
> 
> E Diele, 01 Nentor 2009
> 
> 
> 
> Kryetari i Partise Socialiste, Edi Rama, zhvilloi dje nje takim me banoret e perfshire ne konfliktin per token e


Pershendetje.Mu duk interesant titulli dhe per ketemora shkas te shkruaj.

*Atje ku vidhet vota , vidhet toka , lihet koka!!!!!*

Atje ku vidhet vota----Vota vidhet gjithmone ne shqiperi.
Argumenti-Vendi me i korruptuar ne bote nuk ka perse ne kete proces te jete i paster.Mund te diskutosh kush vjedh me shume e kush me pak.Besoj se po te verifikosh pasurite e politikaneve me te pasurit jane ato te PS, pra ketyre i takon qe te jene super hajdute.

Atje vidhet toka----- Socialistet dhe demokratet e bene ligjin 7501, per ti dhene toke fshatarit dhe punetorit te fermes pa para qe me vone tja blemin atyre ne menyre ligjore per dy lek!!!!Tashti tokat cilesore jane te politikaneve ndersa katunari ka mete me gishtin ne Byythe.

Lihet koka----Pra kerkohet rrevolucion?Por ne revolucion  vritet populli dhe jo lideret politike.  Lideret,ato vetem perfitojne , vjedhin dhe krijojne kushte per nje kunderrevolucion ,prape populli e ka ne tarravile!

Nese vini re replikat per konfliktin e Orikumit  (selimllari), socialistet nuk flasin me dokumenta pronesie, pasi, ato kurre nuk kane respektuar pronesine, pra prej tyre nuk pritet ndonje vullnet ne ceshtjen e prones.Pra ato po zihen kush ta marri dhe jo per te vene drejtesi ne kete konflikt.

Aty del ne ekran pronari qe thote se ja kam shite Selimllarit, ndersa socialistet akuzojne se ai e ka grabite.Si duket po te jesh mik i djalit te Berishes nuk te takon te blesh prona!!!!,Nuk te takon te behesh i pasur !!!!Natyrisht behet thirrje per barazi sociale!!!!!Pra ky popull nuk ka hyre ne kapitalizem!!!!!

----------


## darwin

> ne vere isha me pushime ne shqiperi .....disa dite edhe ne Gjirin e Lalzit
> ku i gjeti Argita 30 ha toke atje ???????????????
> prandaj te jemi edhe pak objektive ne keto ceshtje......
> e


Në verë ishe me pushime, dhe këtë.. nga e dëgjove?

Që të jemi objektiv edhe mua ma tha njëri që shiste pepsi atje, por ma tha komplet gjirin.. nga po ky tipi dolën dhe këto 30 hektarët e tu, (se i paska pakësuar)? para se të fillosh të më thuash - berishist - a ku e di unë, jam vërtetë kurioz nga i gjeti atje dhe sidomos nga e more vesh ti, sepse jam i informuar shumë mirë për terrenet, dhe pavarësisht se më tha ky i pepsit unë qesha se.. etj



Ah, gjej ndonjë emër tjetër edhe këputja pastaj..

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> prenced..
> 
> vajte ti ne gji te lalzit e aty pe se argita kishte 30 hektare toke.
> keshtu thua ti.
> a mund te na tregosh se si e kuptove ti qe x toke ishte e argites?
> 
> un o lec e prec.. mezi po pres qe te vij ajo dite qe cdo meter i truallit shqiptar te digitalizohet e gjithkush te mesoje se kush eshte pronar i cdo metri katror.
> mirpo nuk e le ps-ja kte pune te mbaroje se ajo eshte pronarja e vertete e trojeve o lec e prec e ju e dini kte mire.
> 
> ...


Ah o brar , po ci flet ketyre mjeraneve , qe kane ngel tek marshi i pare......

Leri te kendojne , ate kengen e zeze te cilen enveri e kishte qejf shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elonaa

Eshte per tu cuditur..... pse gjithe shqiptaret kundershtojne me foce dhe sherr njeri tjetrin???!!!Lufte e madhe te bejne njeri tjetrin te mendoj sic duan ata. :djall i fshehur: .

----------


## Elonaa

> Qe dmth????????



Mos u zini se duhen opozitaret qe te ket kuptim politika.Dhen e dhi te zeres nami kapllan qeres thot gjyshja ime kur zihet populli per politikanet. :djall i fshehur:

----------


## prenceedi

> Në verë ishe me pushime, dhe këtë.. nga e dëgjove?
> 
> Që të jemi objektiv edhe mua ma tha njëri që shiste pepsi atje, por ma tha komplet gjirin.. nga po ky tipi dolën dhe këto 30 hektarët e tu, (se i paska pakësuar)? para se të fillosh të më thuash - berishist - a ku e di unë, jam vërtetë kurioz nga i gjeti atje dhe sidomos nga e more vesh ti, sepse jam i informuar shumë mirë për terrenet, dhe pavarësisht se më tha ky i pepsit unë qesha se.. etj
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, gjej ndonjë emër tjetër edhe këputja pastaj..


Gjiri i lalzit eshte i ndare ne tre pjese .............duhet te pyesesh ndonje te coca-as se ata te pepsit nuk dine gje......
Ne njeren pjese pothuajse ka perfunduar fshati turistik ...... pronar njihet nje sipermares ndertimi(flitej se pas tij fshihej dikush tjeter)
dhe dy pjeset e tjera ne njeren eshte pronare Argita dhe ne tjetren flitet per nje anglez
Meqe je i informuar per terrenet hidhi nje sy kadastres
Ps- mos pretendo te gjesh emrin e Argites atje se nuk jane aq budallenj sa te vene emrat e tyre............
*kjo puna e tokave ne shqiperi eshte me e veshtire se teoria e evolucionit qe ke zbuluar ti.....nuk ja gjen dot kollaj fillin*  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Brari

ke te drejte o princeed.. ..

pse nuk i thua emrat e tjere..
cte pengon..

un mezi pres qe te afishohet si ato flet rrufete e kohes enverit..  tere trualli shqiptar e te vendoset mbi cdo meter katror te tij se kush e zoteron..

ne se argita zoteron troje.. un nuk e votoj me sali berishen..  po ama vertetojeni.. 

ja cthot rd..

--

"Ne jemi qytetarë të lirë dhe kemi të drejtë të shesim, të blejmë, në bazë të gjithë dispozitave që lejon ligji"

Pronarët e tokës në Orikum: E kemi pronësinë nga viti 1910


Pronarët e tokës ku po ndërtohet pallati në Orikum shprehen shumë të indinjuar që po përfliten për pronat e tyre, të cilat i kanë me dokumente të rregullta. Ata shprehen se ia kanë shitur tokën Rahman Selmanllarit, sipas të gjitha rregullave të shitblerjes së tokës duke shfrytëzuar si qytetarw tw lirw kushtet që u ofron tregu. Pronarët u kërkojnë ish-punonjësve të Ndërmarrjes Bujqësore që ta zgjidhin në gjyqësor çështjen, ndërsa shprehen të gatshëm të vënë në dispozicion të gjithë dokumentacionin që disponojnë. Nga ana tjetër, ish-punonjësit e Ndërmarrjes Bujqësore pretendojnë se toka u është dhënë në përdorim në vitin 1996 bazuar në ligjin 7501. Gentian Sinanaliaj, një nga pronarët e tokës, pohon për median se është vepruar konform të gjithë rregullave. "Është njësoj si unë që kam dhënë një dyqan me qira, të ngrihet përdoruesi i tij dhe të thotë se është imja. Kemi kohë që luftojmë për këtë tokë dhe akoma s'po gëzojmë frytet e saj. Nuk duam as t'i hyjmë politikës, as të përdoremi për hir të saj. Jemi në të drejtën tonë dhe jemi të gatshëm të përballemi kudo për këtë", shprehet më tej Gentian Sinanaliaj. Ai shprehet se pronësia e familjes Sinanaliaj rrjedh prej trashëgimlënësi Sadik Sinani, i cili me dokumente arkivore që të vitit 1910 (defter Daimi) nr.13, ka pasur në zotërim në pronësi një pronë të ndodhur në vendin "Paska", Orikum, Dukat me sipërfaqe 185 vreten, përafërsisht 23 ha e 800m2 (sot e tjetërsuar në truall). Gjithashtu, prona vazhdon të ligjërohet edhe në vitin 1933 përmes regjistrit kadastral nr.21. Gentiani sqaron se fillimisht familja Sinanaliaj ka aplikuar për kërkim pronësie në vitin 1994 në bazë të ligjit 7698. Pretendimi është ngritur në mbështetje të plotë me dokumentin arkivor burim pronësie dhe vendimin e gjykatës, përmes të cilës është fiksuar ligjërisht edhe njëherë pronësia në emër të subjektit Sinanaliaj sipas planvendosjes që i bashkëlidhet vendimit përkatës. Komisioni i Kthimit dhe Kompensimit të Pronave në vitin 1994 i ka njohur 13 ha e 800 m2 dhe i ka kthyer 10 000 m2 në emër të familjes Sinanaliaj dhe Shabanaj dhe në vitin 1995 me vendimin e gjykatës nr.782 i bazuar ky vendim edhe në dokumentet arkivorë të kohës, është bërë njohja e të drejtës së pronësisë, duke e shtuar masën e njohjes së pronësisë nga 13 ha në 23 ha e 880 m2. "Ish-Komisioni gjatë shqyrtimit të pretendimit konstatoi fillimisht se subjekti Sinanaliaj dhe Shabanaj kishte një konflikt gjyqësor për një pjesë të sipërfaqes me subjektin Skënder Muço dhe për këtë vendosi nxjerrjen e çështjes jashtë juridiksionit. Ky konflikt u mbyll deri në Gjykatë të Apelit në favor të subjektit Sinanaliaj dhe Shabanaj", shprehet Gentian Sinanaliaj. Ai shton se mbi bazën e këtyre njohjeve ligjore të pronësisë subjektet Sinanaliaj dhe Shabanaj në vitin 2006, në referim të kritereve të reja të ligjit 9235, i drejtohet ZRKKP Vlorë, duke kërkuar kthimin e pjesës së pakthyer më parë (për shkak të kondicioneve të ligjit të kohës), konkretisht kthimin në natyrë të sipërfaqes 10 ha dhe diferencën e pakthyer nga njohja e mëparshme e 13 ha e 880 m2. ZRKKP pas hetimit administrativ e në përputhje me ligjin dhe konkretisht nenin 22 e legjitimoi pronësinë e tyre, duke qenë se kishin vendim gjykate të formës së prerë dhe dokumente arkivore si edhe vendim njohje dhe pjesërisht kthim në natyrë për këtë pronë. Megjithatë, ZRKKP Qarku Vlorë veproi jo për të gjithë sipërfaqen e njohur. Për pjesën nën rrugë, e cila ishte e lirë fizikisht dhe pa pretendime, ZRKKP Qarku Vlorë veproi përsëri pjesërisht duke kthyer një sipërfaqe më të vogël nga sa u është njohur subjekteve të sipërpërmendur Sade Shabanai dhe Nabile Sinanaliaj, duke kthyer në terren vetëm sipërfaqen e lirë (bosh) pa ndërtime dhe pretendime nga të tjerë. Më tej, Sinanaliaj shpjegon se sipërfaqja në konflikt është ndarë fillimisht si tokë buke në përdorim për punëtorët e Ndërmarrjes Bujqësore Rinia Orikum, por saktëson se këto sipërfaqe nuk u kaluan asnjëherë në pronësi, pasi kjo është pjesë e zonës turistike, ndërkohë që përfituesit nuk aplikuan për regjistrim sipas kritereve të dekretit 1254, datë 19.10.1995. Dekreti u shfuqizua nga Gjykata Kushtetuese në vitin 2004 dhe ajo që sipas Gentian Sinanaliajt përbën edhe një argument të fortë ligjor është fakti se në vitin 2006 kur subjektet riaplikuan për kthimin e pronës, sipërfaqja ishte kthyer në tokë truall me vendim të KRRTRSH-së. Kur u konfirmua gjendja juridike e kësaj sipërfaqeje në ZRPP dhe në kadastër, rezultoi të ishte me gjendje juridike pasuri shtet dhe si e tillë, automatikisht i kthehet pronarit. Asnjë prej ish-anëtarëve të Ndërmarrjes Bujqësore sot nuk është se nuk e njeh pronën e Sinanaliajve, por pretendojnë se ende ekzistojnë variantet e regjistrimit në Hipotekë të titujve të përdorimit të disa sipërfaqeve. Pronarët theksojnë se janë pa precedent penal dhe po kështu edhe personi të cilit ia kanë shitur tokën. "Ne jemi qytetarë të lirë dhe kemi të drejtë të shesim, të blejmë, në bazë të gjithë dispozitave që lejon ligji. E dinë të gjithë që ato kanë qenë pronat tona. E dinë gjithashtu që ato na takojnë dhe kemi për këtë gjithë bazën e duhur të dokumentacioneve. Ne kërkojmë të mos pengohemi në pronën tonë. Përderisa ajo më takon me ligj, kemi gjithë të drejtat për të vepruar mbi të", thotë Sinanaliaj.





...


sillni kunder argumente.. se do benit shum mire..

----------

